# Looking For information on Jordan amps



## Requiem

I have a Jordan Reverb 25 112 combo, and I have been trying to find more info on but all i have found so far is this: 

"Jordan. There is amazingly little info about these amplifiers considering that they were quite famous in the 60's and were widely used by most "big name" acts like The Mamas and The Papas, Yardbirds and The Doors. Mostly this was explained by the fact that Jordans were the loudest equipment available at the time - even louder than the tube Marshalls. The Jordan amplifiers (and pedals) were supposedly manufactured between 1966 - 197x after which the company was disbanded and most of the technical crew including George Cole (the owner) and Bob Garcia (chief engineer) went to work for Rickenbacker. " 

which i found on SSguitar.com under their solid state guitar amplifier history. So I decided I would ask on here for more info, and to see if any one else has or ever owned one of these amps. 

Thanks in advance for any additional information


----------



## Requiem

here are some pictures of the amp:


----------



## DCBrown

I owned a Jordan Boss Pro guitar amp from 1967-1975. I bought it used from the Jordan factory in South Pasadena, California. They had a room full of these which had been loaned to major acts and were returned after tours. They mentioned Mamas & Papas, Yardbirds and Doors. I have seen photos of bands like Love and The Doors using these. I saw them live as well, that's why I bought it at the time. The unit was heavy as it had TWO 10 or 12 inch JBL's (that is why is was labeled the Pro version). It was a loud son-of-a-gun with typical spring reverb and vibrato. Had a mic input as well. It was also very noisy without any input. It is kinda weird there are no photos of this model on Google Images. Maybe not many were sold. I should have kept it.


----------



## Doorsdroid

I know this conversation is 5 years old but I just found it. Since there's almost no pics of the Boss amp on the web (except in Turtles ads and early Doors concerts, here's a YouTube video with glimpses of a Jordan Boss Amp. Good shot around the 1:50 mark.


----------



## ChrisGuitars

The Legacy of Jordan Electronics — The JHS Show


Okay, I’m just going to rip this bandaid right off: this article is not about the Space Jam Michael Jordan handheld electronic game from the ’90s. If that’s what you wanted (and I wouldn’t blame you if you did), then this ain’t the article for you. This article is going to dig into the very weir




thejhsshow.com


----------



## ChrisGuitars




----------



## jb welder

The Korean made Jordan amps from the '80s (like the Reverb 25 and the Chorus 50R) have nothing to do with the Jordan Electronics company discussed in the first post. That company went out of business in the mid '70s.


----------



## Ronald vV

C


----------



## Ronald vV

Here’s my Jordan Chorus 50R amp head.


----------



## Ronald vV




----------



## Ronald vV

It’s not 50 watts, I’m guessing 25.


----------

